
Uncoiling the spiral: Maths and hallucinations - msvan
https://plus.maths.org/content/uncoiling-spiral-maths-and-hallucinations
======
jpmattia
Probably deserves a "2009" in the title. The 2015 HN discussion had only one
comment, but that comment had an interesting link.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397619)

------
n4r9
Fascinating stuff. I've often thought that the nature of hallucinations -
geometric or otherwise - must have lots to tell us about the workings of the
brain. From a mechanistic viewpoint all our experiences (hallucinations
included) supervene on brain structure, therefore these common geometric
hallucinations likely reflect some fundamental structure of the brain.

On a related note, here's an interesting article from 2015 about encrypting
information so that only people who are on LSD can read it:
[https://qualiacomputing.com/2015/05/22/how-to-secretly-
commu...](https://qualiacomputing.com/2015/05/22/how-to-secretly-communicate-
with-people-on-lsd/)

------
hutzlibu
"But it's not just hallucinogenic drugs like LSD, cannabis or mescaline that
conjure up these geometric structures."

The article seems to be interesting, but this start turned me off a bit, as it
is wrong. Cannabis is not hallucinogenic. When you get hallucinations from
cannabis, then you might have a problem called psychosis...

